# Dwarf hairgrass



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm trying to grow dwarf hair grass. I've bought it before and it was in a pot so I took it out and put it in the gravel and it all came out into my filter. So I just ordered a 3x3 mat of dwarf hairgrass. Any suggestions please help.

Tank specs.


46 Gallon Marineland Bow front 36" x 16" x 20"
marineland emperor 400
Aqueon Heater Pro 150 watt
Odyssea 36" T5 HO Aquarium Light Dual Fluorescent Hood Fixture - Plant 2x39W
Marineland ML Double Bright LED Light
Top Fin® Undergravel Filter with 4 tubes running on air.
Snow White Gravel 1/8" - 3/8" nuggets.

Fish


1 x Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami (Male)
1 x Male Red Fire Gourami
1 x Gold Gourami
13 x Neon Tetra
2 x Neon Mickey Mouse Moon Platy
2 x Chinese Algae Eater
1 x Albino Bristlenose pleco
3 x Danio
1 x Betta

Plants


6 x MONDO GRASS
4 x Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)
2 x Borneo Fern (Trichomanes javanicum)
6 x Dwarf water onion (Zephranthes candida)
2 x bunches of bocombo grass I think
2 x 3 x 3 Dwarf hairgrass


*c/p*


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

dont plant it all in one bunch.pull the matt apart and plant randomlly whereever you want it.after it has rooted for a couple of weeks trim grass down to the substrate it will grow faster that way.

Rick


----------



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you. But will the gravel hold it in place.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also want to add the mondo grass is none aquatic. Need to pull it out and plant into a pot and set in window sill.


----------



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate petsmart that's where I bought the supposed mondo grass. And the fern that I just found out is also non aquatic.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

hifi31029 said:


> Thank you. But will the gravel hold it in place.


plant it deep enough gravel will hold it until it roots..

and Susan is correct mondo grass is a non aquatic plant..it will die eventually

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

It will help if you have root tabs, since the roots will reach for the fertilizer. Fertilizers in general will help all of your true-aquatics. In my experience, DHG grows slowly, unless your name is Takashi Amano, so be patient, mow the lawn fairly often, and hopefully you'll get some growth soon.


----------



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

O.K. I just ordered root tabs. thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

if he keeps it cut short it will grow fast..i have met ammono..i know his tricks and thats how he does it.

Rick


----------



## hifi31029 (Oct 13, 2012)

O.K. the gravel was not holding it so I went and bought some Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate and used it for a thick cap. The reviews say good things about it and my wife loves the natural look of it. *w3


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ive never hade any problem with any substrate holding it, but i plant mine really deep. good luck with it..trimmed right ity looks awesome.

Rick


----------

